# DDR3 with Elpida Hyper IC's??



## PaulieG (Mar 15, 2009)

Anyone have a list of sticks with Elpida Hyper IC's?


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 15, 2009)

http://ramlist.i4memory.com/ddr3/

Browsed that really quickly myself and found some that use those IC's.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 15, 2009)

i have a 3x2GB kit if you want some lol


----------

